# Enough DC...come to BALTIMORE!



## clarinetJWD (Jan 30, 2006)

This Saturday, February 4th.

Be here, or be chopped into a thousand tiny bits!


----------



## jocose (Jan 30, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> This Saturday, February 4th.
> 
> Be here, or be chopped into a thousand tiny bits!



I should be down with that...where are we gonna meet?  Gonna go?  Harbor?  Fells Point?  Federal Hill?


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 30, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> I should be down with that...where are we gonna meet?  Gonna go?  Harbor?  Fells Point?  Federal Hill?


Well considering people will be driving, I thought I'd offer free parking in my apt building's lot, and we'd go from there.  Probably walk to the harbor, around the harbor to federal hill, and make things up from there.


----------



## jocose (Jan 30, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Well considering people will be driving, I thought I'd offer free parking in my apt building's lot, and we'd go from there.  Probably walk to the harbor, around the harbor to federal hill, and make things up from there.




Sounds good to me...who else do you think will be coming?


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 30, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me...who else do you think will be coming?


Who knows?  Kelox probably because he lives here, and maybe MyShutteredEye.  I'll give JM a call as well.


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 30, 2006)

Danm guys, you are gunna ware out baltimore before March 22nd eh ? Oh well I can NOT make it sorry.

Scott


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 30, 2006)

MyCameraEye said:
			
		

> Danm guys, you are gunna ware out baltimore before March 22nd eh ? Oh well I can NOT make it sorry.
> 
> Scott


That's too bad... We'll save some stuff, and I'm sure we'll do it again once you can make it


----------



## MyCameraEye (Feb 6, 2006)

Did you guys meetup? If so, where are the pics?


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 6, 2006)

Wasn't it raining and they cancelled the Baltimore meet-up for the time being? I think so...


----------



## jocose (Feb 6, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Wasn't it raining and they cancelled the Baltimore meet-up for the time being? I think so...


 
1/2 a world away and you still know what's going on...that's a little scary :lmao: 


I'm up for trying again this weekend, if anyone else is interested.


----------



## MyCameraEye (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm holding out till March 22 or Baltimore.


----------



## jocose (Feb 14, 2006)

Scott, Joe, Jon, Ken,

Isn't Monday a holiday?  Don't we have off (well, I don't know if you do Joe)?  So, is anyone interested in trekking up to Charm City for a wee meetup on Monday?


----------



## MyCameraEye (Feb 14, 2006)

I would normally be off but I may be flying out of the country for work. Not sure yet, this is a real last minute thing. Also, if I'm not and I'm off, I have to se what the wife wants to do with the three day weekend so t the moment, I can not commit. I'll let you know. Frankly, I'd like to wait till it gets a bit warmer. I am having fun lately with my macro lens inside.

Scott



			
				jocose said:
			
		

> Scott, Joe, Jon, Ken,
> 
> Isn't Monday a holiday? Don't we have off (well, I don't know if you do Joe)? So, is anyone interested in trekking up to Charm City for a wee meetup on Monday?


----------



## kemplefan (Feb 14, 2006)

i say meet at the big hill near loyaola blake feild if you do it soon enough we could go sleading on that hill


----------



## kelox (Feb 14, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> Scott, Joe, Jon, Ken,
> 
> Isn't Monday a holiday?  Don't we have off (well, I don't know if you do Joe)?  So, is anyone interested in trekking up to Charm City for a wee meetup on Monday?


Sounds like a plan to me. I'm in.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 14, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> Scott, Joe, Jon, Ken,
> 
> Isn't Monday a holiday?  Don't we have off (well, I don't know if you do Joe)?  So, is anyone interested in trekking up to Charm City for a wee meetup on Monday?


Well, apparently my Hopkins class is still meeting, but I could skip one day...As for Peabody (my home school), we're off all week for new student auditions, so I'm in.  :thumbsup:


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 14, 2006)

kemplefan said:
			
		

> i say meet at the big hill near loyaola blake feild if you do it soon enough we could go sleading on that hill


Won't be soon enough.  Snow's melting fast...


----------



## kemplefan (Feb 14, 2006)

so the hill one mondey i will look out the window anything disgushing, i live all of 100 yards away


----------



## jocose (Feb 14, 2006)

OK, I'm starting a new thread...so go there.


----------

